# DM&IR iron ore train on Dr. Rivit's track



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We're back in Virginia and I was able to take my modified Mallet (battey and REVO) out to the Stapleton's this morning. The Mallet pulled the 32 ore cars, box car (battery) and caboose with out any problem.





























PS Stan Cedarleaf helped with the battery and REVO installation and the DM&IR decals. The last 4 cars in the train need relettering and close coupling. 


Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

Great looking train. Never even slowed down on the long grade. I was impressed with your Revo setup, but when you come out next time I hope all the wires are connected. I like that Hooter whistle. I need to dig out Jo Anne's pile of ore cars and get proper wheels and couplers on them. We can push to 45 or 50 cars. 

Thanks for coming out this morning. It was more fun than cutting grass [see photo].


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck, that is one cool looking train. What kind of ore cars are those? They look really nice. Modifying them to run closer togther, really improves them too. Nice job.

Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed:

Those are the LGB iron ore cars. They started off a couple of inches apart, but I changed to couplers and brought them to about an inch between them.

Here are some pictures of the before and after.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking train. 

Love the B&O Caboose


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

The Mallet and the box car (battery) are also B&O. That is one of the recently released USAt cabooses. 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed:

Here is a thread that discussed what I did to close the gap between the cars.

Chuck

LGB iron ore car close coupling


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Chuck. That is a clever coupling scheme you came up. The end result really looks cool.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is super, Chuck.... What a great looking train. So glad the Mallet has been running so well for you. It looked great on the Adobe Mountain layout as well...

Did Jim give you the $15.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan:

Yup, we actually swapped it for a several of packets of Kadees.

As soon as I figure out the numbers I'll need, I'll be ordering DM&IR decals for the new cars.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 01 May 2011 08:28 AM 
Stan:

Yup, we actually swapped it for a several of packets of Kadees.

I think you got the best of the deal..









Jim probably spent it anyway..


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 

Sweet. Any chance for a close up of the engine? 

Mike


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike:

It is just the stock AristoCraft Mallet (B&O). I'll try to remember to take some pictures the next time I have it out!! It does have a lot of pulling power. The 34 cars didn't seem to bother it at all.


Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! 

At 37 cars, it's not breaking a sweat. 

Did have something odd last winter (a year ago) in Milwaukee. Thought the battery had run down, so I took it another, but it stopped again. It had lost all traction! All 16 wheels were churning, but I could just slide the train back and forth. I figured it must be a combination of the odd moisture inside the Mitchell dome and spilled smoke fluid.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The four LGB Santa Fe Iron ore cars I picked up at the Phoenix sale early last month have now been repainted and are sporting new decals (from Stan Cedarleaf) for the DM&IR. I'm taking the entire train out to Dr. Rivit's tomorrow for another spin on his track. I'll try to get some pictures of the newly decorated cars and the engine. 

I've created a different type of drawbar connector for the new quad. This will be the first on track test of the new setup.

Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They look a lot better with the shortened coupler. Great looking train. 

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike O:
\
Missed you today at Dr. Rivit's. Here are a couple of pictures of the Mallet I took today.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ:

They really do look a lot better with closer coupling. Here is pictureof the repainted cars with Stan's decals. As usual the decals are great.












Here is my first version of the draw bar, using electrical fence aluminum wire.











Here are also some pictures of the new draw bar connecter that I tried out today. It is a bent close hanger wire that goes through the whole where LGB had a small screw right behind the end sill. I had to drill out the hole. 































Chuck N


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great looking train Chuck,







Interesting way you have of joining them together.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

The DM&IR used these cars in groups of 4 (quads). The four cars were held together by a draw bar, not couplers. There were standard couplers at each end of the group of four.

Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup Chuck, I knew they were 4 packs and the close hangers are a great and cheap ideal to keep them together...........









Did they run ok like that ? What wheels are you running, USAT or Sanvals.........


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick:

They ran great, no problems. The wire rotates easily in the holes drilled in the end of each car. One end of the wire in the lead car is bent over to keep it from falling out.

The axles are Sierra Valley. Dr. Rivet knows the part number. I had to file off a little of the shoulder on the truck side otherwise the cars were more like bricks than rolling stock.

Chuck

PS Scott McDonald took some video of the train. Perhaps he will be kind enough to down load it for us.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Just uploaded it - If the quality looks bad it's because YouTube is still processing. Enjoy. 

Scott


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott. It really looks good to me.

Chuck

PS my Imovie is version 3. Looks like I need an upgrade.


----------

